# Transformation complete and it's all your fault



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

OK guys - this is all your fault. Yup. You.

Beginning of last year after reading this forum, I decided to tear up my dead St. Aug and replace with Bermuda seed. Check off "deciding to take decisive lawn action due to this forum"

That went horrible with all the rains we had so in July I brought in Zeon Zoysia Sod. Check off "due to the forum deciding to not accept defeat and re-attack issues"

Zoysia grew in well thanks to all the advice on this forum - especially @Greendoc 
Check off "the support system of this forum rocks"

I sold my rotary last year and bought a manual reel mower due to this forum. Check off "nice try - that won't last you long and you know it"

Decided this winter my Zoysia wasn't getting enough light in certain areas due to the giant oak tree in my front yard. I thinned the tree like there was no tomorrow. Check off "lawn obsession - due to this forum - puts any other landscape concerns in second place"

Decided 2 weeks ago I wanted MORE lawn to mow, so I dramatically reduced my mulch beds and sodded new additional Zeon Zoysia to have MORE lawn to mow. Check off "the guys is just nuts due to this forum"

And then today, finally, I did it. Yup - there is no turning back.

I BOUGHT MY FIRST *REAL* REEL MOWER!!!!!!

I got me a 2014 Toro Flex with 842 hours on it and the high HOC arms. Starts on first pull, looks clean, cuts paper and has the wheels.

I like the Flex as I can take the reel assembly off for easy sharpening.

Drawbacks - it has the 14 blade reel and a smooth roller and no bag. I'm going to give it a try, but I'm guessing for my HOC of ~3/4" the reel won't last long. It also does not have a relief grind on it so I can't back lap.

But all in all I'm looking forward to trying it out. I bought it from a fellow forum member who was GREAT to deal with and even followed me home with it in his truck. It was still more than I wanted to spend so hopefully I'll love it. I only have ~1,000 sq feet to mow.

So the project tomorrow is to put fresh oil in it, add the HOC arms, and give it a whirl!!!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

It's strange reading about my own future before it happens.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> It's strange reading about my own future before it happens.


Resistance is futile. I tried to fight but the pull is too strong.....LOL


----------



## Jairow (Nov 12, 2019)

Awesome post and congrats on the new mower! Enjoy it in good health.

I'm right there maybe just a couple steps behind you. Have done almost EXACTLY everything you've described (including the oak and the mulch beds), but I might be a step or two behind as I don't have a "real" reel mower - yet.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

beauty! soon enough the stripes will be picturesque

i too wish i had more green zeon to mow


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Thanks guys. I'm going to change the oil tomorrow and add the high HOC kit so hopefully I can try mowing Sunday. I hope I don't need to get the 8 blade reel as I'd prefer not to have to spend an additional $300. Frankly the process of changing out a reel is not something I would undertake myself.

I'd love to invite DFW people over to my house in the coming weeks when things start opening back up. Maybe we can have a "bring your mower" get together.

.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The Flex 21 is easily adjusted regarding its reel rotational speed. There is one setting for greens and a slower setting for non green surfaces


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> The Flex 21 is easily adjusted regarding its reel rotational speed. There is one setting for greens and a slower setting for non green surfaces


oooooooohhhhhhh! Please explain so I can make this adjustment tomorrow. I'm going to be cutting my Zeon at about 3/4" and hopefully get to 1/2 at some point.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The pulleys driving the reel can have the belts routed differently to get different speeds. I do not have a Flex 21 so I do not know exactly how to do it. But you could look up a manual for the mower online


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Jairow said:


> Awesome post and congrats on the new mower! Enjoy it in good health.
> 
> I'm right there maybe just a couple steps behind you. Have done almost EXACTLY everything you've described (including the oak and the mulch beds), but I might be a step or two behind as I don't have a "real" reel mower - yet.


Let me know if you are ever in the Dallas area and you can stop by and check out your future!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Those Toros sure are sexy machines. Sadly, still a couple seasons out for me. Enjoy it!


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Congrats on the new mower!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

717driver said:


> Congrats on the new mower!


Thank you!


----------



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

Congrats, Toro's are awesome! I love mine... a GM1000 that I picked up for $300 about 4 years ago! One thing you'll have to get used too is the transport wheel axles, I left mine on but a lot of people take them off because they stick out pretty far and get into bed edging, fences, etc.

Learn how to backlap too. It puts that extra crispness on your cut... you should only need a grind every 2-3 years after your initial grind as long as you don't knick the bedknife. Backlap once or twice a season when needed.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

T0R0 said:


> Congrats, Toro's are awesome! I love mine... a GM1000 that I picked up for $300 about 4 years ago! One thing you'll have to get used too is the transport wheel axles, I left mine on but a lot of people take them off because they stick out pretty far and get into bed edging, fences, etc.
> 
> Learn how to backlap too. It puts that extra crispness on your cut... you should only need a grind every 2-3 years after your initial grind as long as you don't knick the bedknife. Backlap once or twice a season when needed.


I can see where they could be an issue. I don't want to cut mine off - I'll just use the trimmer fo those areas.


----------



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> T0R0 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, Toro's are awesome! I love mine... a GM1000 that I picked up for $300 about 4 years ago! One thing you'll have to get used too is the transport wheel axles, I left mine on but a lot of people take them off because they stick out pretty far and get into bed edging, fences, etc.
> ...


If you ever decide to take them off they unscrew... I believe one side is reverse threaded though. It usually takes some heat from a torch to get them to break free. There are posts on here showing how to do it.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

T0R0 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > T0R0 said:
> ...


Good to know. Thank you for the info!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!

Axel removal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's a nice looking mower! Congrats!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Alright guys - I played with the new mower today for the first time. My wife hung out with me as she watched me act like a kid on Christmas morning. * I proceeded to:*

- Changed the oil;
- Fresh non-ethanol gas (there is none around me do I use the stuff bought at HD. I use so little gas it will last me forever);
- Removed the entire front unit from traction unit to work on it easy;
- Put on the high HOC kit;
- Set HOC to 3/4" using the cheap level and tape measure trick I learned on YouTube;
- Adjusted rear spacers for high HOC;
- Added anti-seize to every bolt I loosened;
- Adjusted angel and height of handlebars;
- Set reel to bedknife.

Then I tried mowing for the first time! Boy, did I look very, very silly. It's a good thing I waited until the neighbors were inside before trying it.

*I learned a couple of things:*

- I definitely need to swap out my smooth front roller for grooved as I am on a hill (anyone want to trade or have an extra one I can buy?);
- My lawn is waaaaaaayyyyyy more bumpy than I thought it was;
- The 14 blade reel cut much better than I thought it would and I cut from 1 1/4" to 3/4". I bet when I adjust the FOC it will be even better;
- Reel / bedknife may need sharpening as was tough to get great cutting paper and the reel seems to have quite a few dings in the blade. There is no relief grind so I can't backlap.
- This thing is HEAVY HEAVY HEAVY. It is literally built like a tank. 
- I am amazed at the simplicity of things such as the removal of the cutting unit from the traction unit;
- My Husky wrenches are not true - sized. For instance on the oil drain bolt the 13mm wrench was too loose and was rounding it. When I tried an Sunex Impact Socket it fit the bolt like a glove. This was true in other instance on other sizes also.

All in all it was a fun day with it!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Bumpy lawn - start mowing during and after a light rain. The weight will start to smooth the bumps.

Grooved front roller - this is used for a more aggressive cut but won't give you much if any traction on hills.


----------



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> There is no relief grind so I can't backlap.


This is not true. You can still backlap without a relief grind. It may take more lapping compound but you definitely can backlap with no relief grind.

If your bedknife or reel is dinged up then you should get that taken care of first (professional sharpened) before backlapping. A backlap is like a touchup to bring a sharp bedknife and reel back to razor sharp. It's not meant to bring a dull reel back to being sharp.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

T0R0 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > There is no relief grind so I can't backlap.
> ...


Huh - I thought is needed to have a relief grind to back lap.

First quote I just got to get it sharpened was $1,500. LOL


----------



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> T0R0 said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Zoysia said:
> ...


That's what I thought too... but then I was told by several golf courses and the toro shop where I brought my gm1000 to be sharpened that you can backlap without a relief cut on the reel.

Sharpening should run from $150 to $350 if no wear parts need to be replaced. I used STI Turf to sharpen my reel... call around to your local golf courses and see who they use or if they can sharpen for you.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Now all you need is a Truck (w/a bed)


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Thanks guys. I'm going to change the oil tomorrow and add the high HOC kit so hopefully I can try mowing Sunday. I hope I don't need to get the 8 blade reel as I'd prefer not to have to spend an additional $300. Frankly the process of changing out a reel is not something I would undertake myself.
> 
> I'd love to invite DFW people over to my house in the coming weeks when things start opening back up. Maybe we can have a "bring your mower" get together.
> 
> .


I'm in Roanoke and would love to come by sometime once this crazy crap is over!! I've never seen a zoysia lawn and am considering doing zoysia in my backyard because of my shade and leave my Bermuda up front. Congrats on the mower and new lawn!


----------

